# New Thriller -- "Hope Town" -- Available Now!



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm delighted to report my new thriller is available now, exclusively for the Kindle, and announced first here to my friends at Kindleboards.

If you enjoy the works of Nelson DeMille and Jim Thompson, or liked _No Country for Old Men_ . . . this is the book for you.



*Hope Town*

_The sleepy, seaside village of Hopeton is not all it appears . . ._

At the end of a bad day, Parker nurses his wounds at a local watering hole. There he meets a woman. Turns out, her day was almost as bad as his. Almost. After seeking solace in each other's arms, they find themselves unwittingly thrown together in a deadly race for survival.

Because two others are in the bar that evening, one predator: the town bigwig with a cash flow problem, and one prey, the bank president who refuses to help. Big mistake. Because Bobby Jo knows a dark secret and will stop at nothing to get what he wants.

From the high-rises of downtown Boston, to the high seas of the Atlantic, to the dirty sandlots of a sleepy south shore town, events move inexorably towards their pulse-pounding climax . . .

It's a small town. Maybe even something like your town. But all may already be lost for the good citizens of . . . Hope Town.

Available now, exclusively for the Kindle, for the low price of just $1.19.

And as always, thanks for taking a chance on this new writer.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Well, I loved Sumner Gardens, so I had to pick this one up.

There went all my resolve to take a break from book purchases.  

Gee, thanks a lot, Brendan!


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you, Red. Can't thank you enough for your continued support.

Think you'll find this one far different and darker than the other.

It's my first thriller . . . so go easy!

And thanks again.


----------



## DFT (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't wait to read this new one. I loved Sumner Gardens and felt a very strange connection to it kinda like stand by me. Keep em comming Brendan


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow. You rock, DFT. Can't thank you enough for your kind comments about "Sumner Gardens."

You will find this one is very different . . . but then again, the lifelong friend who finally convinced me to publish it believes the two are maybe not so different.

"Parker [the main character in "Hope Town"] is Conner . . . Grown up . . ." is how he put it.

I certainly didn't intend it that way . . . but if folks who read it see it that way and like it, that's OK by me too!

Thanks again. I'm truly grateful.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

looking forward to reading


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm grateful, Misty, and thanks for checking in.

Hope you like it!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

BP Myers said:


> I'm grateful, Misty, and thanks for checking in.
> 
> Hope you like it!


quick ? if its ok what is the pg count if it were in Manuscript form? I'm a weirdo and like to keep track if I can if not no big deal


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

No prob. Hardcopy runs about 200 pages.

Tried to make this one as "hardboiled" as I could.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

BP Myers said:


> No prob. Hardcopy runs about 200 pages.
> 
> Tried to make this one as "hardboiled" as I could.


thanks!!!!! its next on my list as soon as I finish my current read


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I, too, LOVED Sumner Gardens....so am forced (FORCED, I tell you) to go and one-click this one right now.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't thank you enough, Tangiegirl. But like I said, this one is . . . darker and more disturbing (if I did it right!)

Hope you like it anyway!

And thanks again.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded a sample...

Patrisha


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks so much, patrisha. Not sure how much they provide, but the beginning of this one introduces the characters and puts them all in the same place.

The "Fargo"-like psychopathy comes later . . .


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

BP Myers said:


> The "Fargo"-like psychopathy comes later . . .


So unfair of you, Brendan.

Now that you've mentioned Fargo, one of my all time favorites, this one will be next on my humongous TBR list of 400 plus titles.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Tangiegirl said:


> So unfair of you, Brendan.
> 
> Now that you've mentioned Fargo, one of my all time favorites, this one will be next on my humongous TBR list of 400 plus titles.


Aw, jeez. And It's such a beautiful day . . .

(Actually, while I hope the book has at least some humor in it, I was referring mostly to Fargo's "normal people caught up in violent situations" and to the psychopathic behavior of Fargo's bad guys.

And having recently read Red Adept's glowing review of "Cracked Up," let me take a moment to warn folks that I'd give "Hope Town" a solid "R" rating for: violence, sexual situations, and intimations of child sexual abuse.

Nothing you won't find in half the bestsellers at your local Barnes and Noble, but be warned . . . it may not be for everybody . . . but thanks as always to those who do give it a try.)


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I did finish reading this and have written a review.

Amazon has seen fit to not post my review as of yet. Sometimes it takes a day or two with some words. I used the word pedophilia in my 'rating' portion, so that is probably it.

Anyway, just a heads up.


Oh, yeah, I gave it 4 stars.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> I did finish reading this and have written a review.
> 
> Amazon has seen fit to not post my review as of yet. Sometimes it takes a day or two with some words. I used the word pedophilia in my 'rating' portion, so that is probably it.
> 
> ...


Wow. Can't wait to read it and can't thank you enough. Four stars! You . . . know that means a lot.

But . . . hmm. Pedophilia. Obviously concerned about having that word associated with the book (there are intimations of it, and one character is indeed a child molester . . .)

On the other hand, better it appear in a review that it's there than someone buy it who might be shocked . . . SHOCKED . . . that there are such people in the world.

So, I'm good with it. 

Most sincere thanks again.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

BP Myers said:


> Wow. Can't wait to read it and can't thank you enough. Four stars! You . . . know that means a lot.
> 
> But . . . hmm. Pedophilia. Obviously concerned about having that word associated with the book (there are intimations of it, and one character is indeed a child molester . . .)
> 
> ...


I can't remember exactly and it's saved on my laptop which isn't on right now, but I only used the word when explaining the rating. I gave it an R Rating and I think I said it was for violence and sexual situations, with hints of pedohpilia. That's pretty close to what I wrote, anyway. I included that because some people are grossly offended by that sort of thing, even hints, but I downplayed it becuase you didn't get graphic or anything.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Nah, like I said earlier, it was your review of "Crack Up" which actually prompted me to add my own hard "R" rating message above. 

Certainly don't wanna offend anyone -- though like I also said, it's nothing you won't find in any of a dozen books you pull randomly off the rack in B & N -- and you never know.

But it was a risk for me to write it (to try and put myself in that head, anyway) and you never know if you pulled it off until people read it. Had a few friends and family tell me that I did, but they have to say that or maybe were just being nice.

Anyway, I'll find out soon enough if the "general public" agrees . . . one way or the other!

Thanks again. Really.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Finished it yesterday.  Very enjoyable read.  

So far, you're two for two with me.  

Got any more?


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't thank you enough for the kind words, Tangiegirl. They really mean a lot.

Got a coupla more, actually. Have a publisher looking at one now. I'll keep you posted!

I don't think we've seen the last of Parker or Nate either. I like those two guys. Think Nate needs to leave corporate America and hang out his private detective shingle. And he could use a gimpy, but reliable forensic accountant. Keep your eyes open!

Most sincere thanks again.

(PS: Amazon reviews on either "Sumner Gardens" or "Hope Town" would be very welcome.)


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

PS: Course in answer to your question, Tangiegirl, I do indeed have a third available.

Have you read A Truck Story?

You don't need to be a baseball fan to like it. Seriously. It's just a fun read.

And confess I'm very curious to know if I'd go three for three . . .


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

My review of Hopetown is finally up. 

Great book!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Whoops!

I just read my review over and had to edit it. I didn't like the second 'paragraph', so I deleted it and wrote this instead:

"This book will draw you in to the point where you will not want to put it down.  So, make sure you have plenty of time to read it when you get started."

Since it took a day or so to get the actual review to show, it might take the same amount of time for my 'correction' to appear. 

Sorry about that.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't know quite what to say accept thanks. Obviously, can't thank you enough for reading and reviewing it.

Funny, I'm not sure others who publish on the Kindle are like me (I suspect they are), but you go through the thing with a fine-tooth comb and then hit the publish button . . . and only when it's available do you preview it again . . . and see things like "Saving's Bank" and a dozen other errors.

Corrected them and republished. Think I got most of 'em. Apologies to those early readers who had to suffer through them.

And most sincere thanks again, Red. 

I appreciate it.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

BP Myers said:


> Don't know quite what to say accept thanks. Obviously, can't thank you enough for reading and reviewing it.
> Funny, I'm not sure others who publish on the Kindle are like me (I suspect they are), but you go through the thing with a fine-tooth comb and then hit the publish button . . . and only when it's available do you preview it again . . . and see things like "Saving's Bank" and a dozen other errors.
> Corrected them and republished. Think I got most of 'em. Apologies to those early readers who had to suffer through them.
> And most sincere thanks again, Red.
> I appreciate it.


Did you correct the 'maternal twins' to read 'fraternal twins'? On your word that you have done so, I will be happy to edit my review to remove that comment. 

I will have to wait for my 'edited' review to post before correcting again. Otherwise, I never know which version will pop up. LOL


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

RedAdept said:


> Did you correct the 'maternal twins' to read 'fraternal twins'? On your word that you have done so, I will be happy to edit my review to remove that comment.


Ya know, that comment puzzled me because I had researched it before using that specific term (I didn't just make it up!)

The point I was trying to get across was that they were (aside from gender) as identical as twins of that sort could be. My cursory research revealed that fraternal twins are not "identical" technically. But then again, "maternal" twins come from the same egg and therefore must be of the same gender.

So you are probably right that they are not "maternal" but I don't want to call them "fraternal" either because, a) it's obvious they are of different genders, and, b) I want to emphasize their similarities. So I'm gonna dump the word "maternal" entirely and leave that debate for another day.

Republishing right now to correct a typo (found the word "bard" for "barn" in the barn scene.) Love it if you'd edit your review. It will be corrected before the day is out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Fraternal twins are from two eggs fertilized at the same time.  They're no more likely to look alike than any other brothers or sisters.  If you're talking a set of twins from a single egg, that's "identical" twins  -- I've not heard them called 'maternal' twins in everyday usage though I understand your meaning -- and, yes, they can be indistinguishable from each other. . .hence everything from "A Comedy of Errors" to "The Parent Trap."  

edited to add:  I haven't read the book nor seen the sentence/usage in context.  I can't say whether I would have figured out your implication on my own. . . . . .I would absolutely understood the term "identical" twins.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Ann,

To clarify,


Spoiler



the twins are brother and sister who look so alike they are almost identical. So, it is an interesting debate because generally you refer to brother and sister twins as fraternal, not identical because they are different sexes.


 (I'm not certain if the author will consider that a spoiler, so blacked out just in case.)
I have never heard the term 'maternal twins', though.

However, I do see the author's conundrum. So, as soon as I see my last revision, I will make another to remove that comment.

As Brendan is obviously making an effort to correct some errors, I will endeavor to see what I can do about that entire section of my review to ensure fairness. As I stated, the errors were not so numerous as to detract from the reading experience, mostly due to the terrific storyline, so it didn't actually affect the 'stars'.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Good stuff, Ann. Like I said, there was a method to my choosing the word . . . even if it backfired on me!

And thanks again, Red.


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

> Jim Thompson, or liked No Country for Old Men . . . this is the book for you.


Wow! Talk about setting the bar high...

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

jrector said:


> Wow! Talk about setting the bar high...
> 
> I'll give it a shot.


Now you got me nervous . . . but thanks, jrector!

Didn't plan on it, but when finished, it reminded me something of _The Killer Inside Me_ in that the bodies do pile up. And the _No Country for Old Men_ reference was simply referring to ordinary folks caught up in extraordinary violence.

In no way meant to compare my own writing to those giants. Only hope it entertains!

And thanks again.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

BP Myers said:


> PS: Course in answer to your question, Tangiegirl, I do indeed have a third available.
> 
> Have you read A Truck Story?
> 
> ...


*Sigh* Bought it.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

My vodoo worked again!

(You won't be sorry.

Trust me.

And thanks!)


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I have done the second edit of my review. It's just taking awhile to show up.

I hope you like the 'new' version.   
Oh, yeah, and I mentioned this book on the Amazon Forums as I couldn't find where you had posted.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

As always, I appreciate it Red. Most sincere thanks.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Brendan,
I got a little sidetracked with life...hate it when that happens  but I did start Hope Town this afternoon and I honestly do NOT want to put my kindle down.  Can't wait to see where this takes me.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> Brendan,
> I got a little sidetracked with life...hate it when that happens  but I did start Hope Town this afternoon and I honestly do NOT want to put my kindle down. Can't wait to see where this takes me.


Wow, misty! Thanks so much for the kind words. "Hope" it doesn't let you down!

But whatever happens, please pop back into this thread when you've finished and let me know what you think. I can take it!

And thanks to everyone else who's taken a chance on it as well. Seems to be entertaining people . . . and that's exactly what I set out to do.

Thanks again.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Sorry, I'm just getting back to you Brendan I got sidetracked by the Rangers/Sox series in town.  I did Finish Hope Town and I LOVED IT.  I hope we see more of Parker/Jessica and Hopeton, but in the mean time I have added your other work to my TBR list.  Please let us know  when you have something new.
Misty


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> Sorry, I'm just getting back to you Brendan I got sidetracked by the Rangers/Sox series in town. I did Finish Hope Town and I LOVED IT. I hope we see more of Parker/Jessica and Hopeton, but in the mean time I have added your other work to my TBR list. Please let us know when you have something new.
> Misty


Can't thank you enough for the kind words, misty. Having read "Hope Town" you'll no doubt not be surprised that I too was sidetracked by Sox/Rangers . . .

Appreciate you trying out the others as well. Got a funny feeling you'll like them too!

(And just between you and me, we haven't seen the last of Parker and Nate . . .)

Thanks again to everyone who has bought and read the book. It is doing better than my wildest expectations.

PS: Amazon reviews are ALWAYS appreciated. Thanks again to all.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Yes I thought you might be  It's a little late now but should I have read your work in order? It didn't seem like it mattered...I just wondered



BP Myers said:


> Can't thank you enough for the kind words, misty. Having read "Hope Town" you'll no doubt not be surprised that I too was sidetracked by Sox/Rangers . . .


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> Yes I thought you might be  It's a little late now but should I have read your work in order? It didn't seem like it mattered...I just wondered


Heh. Tough weekend for the Sox, for sure. Always happy to see down-on-their-luck franchises do well though, so hats off to the Texas Rangers, who have beaten the Sox six times out of seven this year. If they're the better team come October (much as I hate to say it) so be it.

And no reason at all to read my stuff "in order." Hopefully . . . if I've done it right! . . . they'll stand on their own.

Thanks again.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks...No offense meant to the Sox at all but I am happy for my boys...Its been awhile and no matter how it ends its fun to watch


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Delighted to report I've sold more than sixty copies of "Hope Town" this month, and even happier to report that folks have not taken to the review page with torches and pitchforks . . . so perhaps I did something right. Thanks to all who've taken a chance on it.

And feel free to check out the "Friday Fiction" post on my blog (http://bpmyers.blogspot.com) for a brief excerpt of an unpublished novel currently being looked at by a small publishing house.

And as always, thanks for your time.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

In anticipation of the long holiday weekend (and I confess, a pending announcement from me regarding a new offering) I thought it might be fun to have a Friday contest. Here's the deal:

As compensation for a messed up order, I have six pristine copies of my baseball novella "A Truck Story" available. The first six people to answer the below "Hope Town" question correctly will win a signed copy. (*Pre*liminary hint: You don't need to have purchased or *view*ed "Hope Town" to answer this:

Parker's friend Nate played football in college. What was the nickname he picked up?

First six people to send an e-mail to my Kindleboard login name (no spaces) at comcast dot net with the answer will have their signed copy sent via media mail early next week. Make a nice surprise gift for the baseball fan in your life, or a great stocking stuffer (Christmas is coming!)

Please title your e-mail "Contest" and I will alert folks in this thread when they're all gone. Please include your Kindleboard login name so I can announce the winners here.

Good luck! And as always, thanks for reading.

UPDATE: Wow. An hour into the thing and no takers? Who doesn't want a free book? Maybe folks have started their vacations early.

At any rate, I'll keep the contest open until 5:00 PM EST today. First six folks get a free book!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

_Hopetown_ is featured in my blog today!

Don't miss out on this great novel.


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks so much for the exposure, Red. Truly means a lot!

And thanks to everyone who's taken a chance on "Hope Town" and my other Kindle offerings.

There's more to come!

Most sincere thanks again.


----------

